# huntfest let down



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

i was at huntfest friday afternoon 3hrs wonderig around . i did pick up a new site at dealer cost the only benifit . oh and met jason peterson aka hunting canada and beyond . looking forward to possibly seeing him again in the future . as for huntfest not so happy . if i was a gun hunter great , if all i hunted was turkey ok ; but as an archer no . athens , apa , pse and some crossbows . as for the o.a.a set up never found it and if that archery range outside was it , you would never know it . i hope it was openning day cluster and these next two days go over better . jmo


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Seemed slow on Friday but picked up greatly on Sat.first time out East so have to start somewhere. All vendors were very accomadating to all questions asked


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

my buddie went today and said it wasnt great


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Tinker,nuge Dean and my self went...it was worth the drive from kingston.....seems we knew alot of people there
All venders were glad to talk to you...Great job of the orginizers on reducing the lines on the way in, there had to be 300 people lined up and they reduced it by sending out a great money collector into the line taking exact change and stamping them.

Andy

PS...Chris beat me and the boys again...lol


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Huntfest was great! Saw some people I needed to and a few I havent in awhile.
Got there late but still a good time.

Shawn


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I was there all weekend. Was and hot and uncomfortable for the most part. But I quickly forgot about it as there was lots of people to talk to, plenty of good stuff to check out, and some very good manufacturers were there to check out their stuff. In all, I think it was a very successful weekend and most people enjoyed it. It was a nice break from the usual summer activities. 

Good on WildTV for their first Huntfest "down east"!!


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

We packed 2 cars and went and had a great time!


----------

